Ask HN: Why Python is important for you? - xcoding
======
ecomach888
The Python ecosystem is huge : matplotlib, numpy, scipy, panda, sympy, Scikit-
Learn, celery, flask, sqlalchemy, airflow, sentry, scrapy, gevent, gunicorn,
dask, pygments, docker-compose

------
inp
I don't know if Python is important but it is a very good programming language
to learn how to program since the code writing is very close of the original
algorithm and since it is very simple (no problem of memory or of variable
type). But to understand how the memory access works, it is not the best ;-)

------
ecomach888
Arguments: \- speed of development \- readability \- huge standard library \-
integration \- rapid prototyping \- is fast \- huge number of users /
popularity / healthy community \- most popular language in data science \- has
big corporate sponsors

